#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What is the best revenge you've ever given?

## Shana

We all get annoyed at some point in our lives and when the limit is crossed, anger leads to revenge.
Even if the revenge is not something bigger and catastrophic, the satisfaction it gives us in knowing that we have managed to break their noses in return is priceless, you've got to admit.
And as they say, the revenge tastes best when served cold indeed!

Once I got a teasing sweet revenge out of my friend who used to tease me mercilessly in front of those whom I respect. So 2 0r 3 weeks later, she was in my room and was busy riling me up and all I did was, take her phone and get the password from her mouth itself(coz she was so interested in teasing me, she didn't think too much of it), and I went to her WhatsApp and sent"I love you baby" to all her male contacts. Of course what I did was far worse than what she did, but humiliation hurts my pride a lot than anyone can imagine. She gave me hell for what I did, but hell yeah, I was happy!
And then we talked it over and settled it. Since then she doesn't tease me outside my room.

So do you have such experience in revenge? Ever been in the receiving end of it?

----------


## Karikaalan

> We all get annoyed at some point in our lives and when the limit is crossed, anger leads to revenge.
> Even if the revenge is not something bigger and catastrophic, the satisfaction it gives us in knowing that we have managed to break their noses in return is priceless, you've got to admit.
> And as they say, the revenge tastes best when served cold indeed!
> 
> Once I got a teasing sweet revenge out of my friend who used to tease me mercilessly in front of those whom I respect. So 2 0r 3 weeks later, she was in my room and was busy riling me up and all I did was, take her phone and get the password from her mouth itself(coz she was so interested in teasing me, she didn't think too much of it), and I went to her WhatsApp and sent"I love you baby" to all her male contacts. Of course what I did was far worse than what she did, but humiliation hurts my pride a lot than anyone can imagine. She gave me hell for what I did, but hell yeah, I was happy!
> And then we talked it over and settled it. Since then she doesn't tease me outside my room.
> 
> So do you have such experience in revenge? Ever been in the receiving end of it?


Oh my god.. This is so cruel😂😂curious to know how did she react

----------


## Shana

> Oh my god.. This is so cruelcurious to know how did she react


Unfortunately, her uncle got the message and she didn't realize what happened until the next morning when he asked her about it.
She had to explain the situation to her rough and tough uncle and after that, she kinda cried. That was something I did not foresee. So I still feel slightly bad about it. Yet, I can't deny I got a kick out of it.
So I helped her send the coverup messages to her contacts saying vile things about her crazy friend who pranked her.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Unfortunately, her uncle got the message and she didn't realize what happened until the next morning when he asked her about it.
> She had to explain the situation to her rough and tough uncle and after that, she kinda cried. That was something I did not foresee. So I still feel slightly bad about it. Yet, I can't deny I got a kick out of it.
> So I helped her send the coverup messages to her contacts saying vile things about her crazy friend who pranked her.


I will take this as a warning. Specially I would keep my phone locked .. l😂😂😂

----------


## Shana

> I will take this as a warning. Specially I would keep my phone locked .. l


Come on! I'm not some evil incarnate! I just don't like it when my pride is injured, just like others.
But I voice my opposition in action in a triple and there's no good teacher than experience. So it's a win-win!

----------


## Karikaalan

> Come on! I'm not some evil incarnate! I just don't like it when my pride is injured, just like others.
> But I voice my opposition in action in a triple and there's no good teacher than experience. So it's a win-win!


I was just kidding. 😂😂😂 .. but I am so worried about that girl. Why don't you bring her to hub to discuss this?

----------


## Bhavya

> We all get annoyed at some point in our lives and when the limit is crossed, anger leads to revenge.
> Even if the revenge is not something bigger and catastrophic, the satisfaction it gives us in knowing that we have managed to break their noses in return is priceless, you've got to admit.
> And as they say, the revenge tastes best when served cold indeed!
> 
> Once I got a teasing sweet revenge out of my friend who used to tease me mercilessly in front of those whom I respect. So 2 0r 3 weeks later, she was in my room and was busy riling me up and all I did was, take her phone and get the password from her mouth itself(coz she was so interested in teasing me, she didn't think too much of it), and I went to her WhatsApp and sent"I love you baby" to all her male contacts. Of course what I did was far worse than what she did, but humiliation hurts my pride a lot than anyone can imagine. She gave me hell for what I did, but hell yeah, I was happy!
> And then we talked it over and settled it. Since then she doesn't tease me outside my room.
> 
> So do you have such experience in revenge? Ever been in the receiving end of it?


Omg, Girl , you caused a big embarrassment for your friends, but I must admit, while reading this I imagine the situation and it gave me hell lot of laugh, lol, I am really sorry for your friend. but I must say it would be a fond memory for you guys.

----------


## Bhavya

> Unfortunately, her uncle got the message and she didn't realize what happened until the next morning when he asked her about it.
> She had to explain the situation to her rough and tough uncle and after that, she kinda cried. That was something I did not foresee. So I still feel slightly bad about it. Yet, I can't deny I got a kick out of it.
> So I helped her send the coverup messages to her contacts saying vile things about her crazy friend who pranked her.


Poor girl, It's better to keep our phones locked when you are near us. when it's come to revenge you are a devil,I can see that.

----------


## Bhavya

> I was just kidding.  .. but I am so worried about that girl. Why don't you bring her to hub to discuss this?



Yeah it's good idea, Shana bring her here (Hub) we can here her point of view as well and also make her feel little better!

----------

